# Kung Fu Movie Recommendations



## nlmantis (Jul 30, 2004)

I would appreciate your recommendations on classic Kung Fu movies to add to my collection, it's hard to find really good ones outside of the popular Jet Li/Bruce Lee series. The great ones I have are:

* Slice of Death
* pretty much all Gordon Liu movies
* Tai Chi II
* Prodigal Son
* Shaolin vs Lama
* Shaolin vs Ninja

A short view on why it's a great movie is much appreciated.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Jul 30, 2004)

Snake in the Eagle's Shadow
Master of the Flying Guillotine
Drunken Master
Legend of, ^


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 30, 2004)

David Chiang movies

Street Fighter series with Sonny Chiba

or...........

www.kungfucinema.com

there is LOADS!!!!!!


----------



## nlmantis (Jul 30, 2004)

Cool, thanks. excellent review site, too. The flying guillotine looks quite amazing..


----------



## RHD (Jul 30, 2004)

Last Hurrah for Chivalry (the Best)
Avenging Warriors of Shao Lin (venoms)
Master Killer (Gordon Liu)
Invincible Dragons (venoms)
Snake in the Eagle's Shadow (Jackie Chan)
(the original) Iron Monkey
Challenge of the Masters (Gordon Liu)
Ten Tigers of ShaoLin

If it says Shaw Scope on it...it's probably worth a look.

Mike


----------



## WLMantisKid (Jul 30, 2004)

It displays a lot of CMA, if only briefly. Even has a hardcore traditional muay thai guy.

Story is typically weird of Kung Fu movies, but very cool.


----------



## markulous (Jul 31, 2004)

Crippled Masters 
Invincible Armor


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 31, 2004)

I havcen't seen many of these, but I loved Iron Monkey!  And Drunken Master.  I'll have to check some of these out.

For an entertaining girl-power movie, Heroic Trio.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2004)

The flying guillotine is a classic. Hoooky in places but a classic and a most see,


----------



## WLMantisKid (Jul 31, 2004)

"Don't you know who I am? I'm the one armed boxer!"

--shiiiiink--


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 31, 2004)

Hero
Dragon Inn
The Duel
The Killing Machine
Champion of Death
Deadful Melody
The Storm Riders
Sister Streetfighter
Five Deadly Venoms
The Bride With White Hair (I&II)
The Secret Rivals (aka Silver Fox Rivals)
The Story of Ricky
Moon Warriors
The Evil Cult (aka Lord of the Wu Tang aka Kung Fu Cult Master)
Ong Bak
The Heroic Trio
Magnificent Butcher
Sting of the Dragonmaster (aka When Taekwondo Strikes)
The Leg Fighters
Duel of the Iron Fist (chicka-chicka-cha!)
Snake-Crane Secret
Five Fingers of Death (the classic which started it all!)


----------



## grappling_mandala (Aug 1, 2004)

I can't even believe "Fist of Legend" w/ Jet Li isn't up here. It's a remake of Chinese Connection, but oh my goodness is there some sweet chin na in it. And the opening fight in the japanese school is a jaw dropper. There's also a long sequence between Jet Li and a Japanese master mid way thru. Overall great coreography all the way thru. 

Also any Zatoichi films for excellent Iaido. 

Dave


----------



## warriormonk (Aug 5, 2004)

how about 

iron monkey 
five deadly venoms
master of the flying guillatine
kind with one arm
once upon a time in china series
master killer
among others


----------



## brothershaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Warriors Two- best movie I have seen when it comes to wing chun, also some very good fight scenes, on a par with shaw brothers stuff.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

I like the older films,  Five Fingers of Death, 38th Chamber, 5 Deadly Venoms etc...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

The Drunken Master (with Thunderleg!) and Legend Of...  Legend of is just too great.
I always liked Jet Li's Shoalin Temple and, for fun, Kids of Shoalin (Shoalin vs. Wutan, w00t)
Kung Pow
And many other Chan movies, especially Fearless Hyena and the Project A movies

I watch them all for fun.  I mean, they're movies and like Jackie said, in some interview, it's ridiculous to think we really fight like that!  It'all show, in the end.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Dec 4, 2004)

My personal favorites are Shaolin Temple, Drunken Master, Fist of Legend, and 38th Chamber of Shaolin. Excellent choreography on the first three; the last one has a few bits where its pretty blatant that they're pulling their strikes (especially that first fight scene with axe vs. dao)


----------



## HammerFist (Dec 4, 2004)

Iron Monkey
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Fist of Legend
5 Deadly Venoms
Decendent of Wing Chung
Shaolin Master Killer
One Upon a Time in China Series
Drunken Master
Legend of the Drunken Master is good too
Snake and Crane Arts of Shaolin


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2004)

Master Killer (36 Chambers) is a great one.

7sm


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 11, 2008)

I see a lot of movies here that I absolutely love (_Bride With White Hair_ FTW!), and more than I few that I've never heard of. Naturally, I'll note them down and look for them. 

One that I saw while in high school that I've never seen since is a move called _The Boy With The Golden Arms_. I have only seen it once during a kung fu flick marathon a good 20-25 years ago, and I can't even find references to it now.

Has anyone here heard of or seen this movie?


----------



## Jin Gang (Apr 11, 2008)

It's "The Kid with the Golden Arm".  A great Shaw Brothers flick with the "venoms" actors.  I've got it on VHS.  You should be able to find it all over, it's a pretty popular one.


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you! That's my problem: I've been getting the title wrong all this time!


----------

